# Lineage 2 Error



## Rhodric (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey, everytime i press the play button on Lineage 2 i get this error...

OS: Windows XP 5.1 (Build: 2600)
CPU: AuthenticAMD Unknown processor @ 2212 MHz with 2047MB RAM
Video: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ (9562)

ColorModifier L2_Skies.Shaders.SkybackgroundColor: Serial size mismatch: Got 21, Expected 301

History: LoadObject <- (ColorModifier L2_Skies.Shaders.SkybackgroundColor 9431106==9431106/10989518 9431085 301) <- ULinkerLoad:reload <- PreLoadObjects <- UObject::EndLoad <- UObject::StaticLoadObject <- (Engine.Level None.MyLevel SkyLevel) <- LoadLevel <- UGameEngine::LoadMap <- UGameEngine::Init <- InitEngine

It is really starting to annoy me as i want to play the game... any help with this would be greatly appreciated... 

EDIT: DxDiag added, Added System Specs

cheers, Rhodric


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the errors concerns the game's engine, it could be a corrupted install
download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use to uninstall the game and remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD
go to the My Documents folder and search it for any lineage 2 folder, if you found it delete it and restart your PC, if not just restart your PC
install the game and try it again


----------



## Rhodric (Dec 9, 2009)

okey doing it now


----------

